# Bobcats for the 04-05 season



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

C V.Stepania/Z.Pachulia/P.Brezec
PF: A.Biedrinis/J.Beasley/A.Johnson
SF: A.Iguodala/N.Ebi/B.Hunter
SG: D.Stevenson/J.Kapono/J.Trepagnier
PG: T.Bell/J.Dixon/E.Strickland

Ok this is my guess, Iggy with the 4th, at 7th Andris from taking on Eisley's contract, then dropping him.. The rest from the expansion. Of course we have some weak spots at the C and PF position but the SF, SG, and PG have "quality" players, opinions?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think DeShawn Stevenson or Ndubi Ebi will be left unprotected but other than that it looks like a reasonable team.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

If the Heat has exactly 8 players under contract, how many would they need to expose?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

They need to leave at least one unprotected.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I don't think DeShawn Stevenson or Ndubi Ebi will be left unprotected but other than that it looks like a reasonable team.


You know your right, I also forgot that I put both Stevenson and Pachulia in, when only one could be used.

C V.Stepania/Z.Pachulia/H.Seung Jin
PF: R.Evans/M.HaislipJ.Beasley
SF: J.Childress/T.Slay/B.Hunter
SG: A.Iguodala/J.Kapono/J.Trepagnier
PG: T.Bell/J.Dixon/E.Strickland

Take Eisley, cut, in exchange 7th pick
Took P.Brezec, cut
Ok well this is my team revised, they took 14 players initially, and cut two. Got Childress and Iguodala two very talented swingmen who we were after from the get go. I think its unlikely Ha will still be available in the 2nd, I? see him going in the late late 1st.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Charlotte_______ check your PM


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wouldn't you guys much rather have Craphouse?!?! :upset:


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> They need to leave at least one unprotected.


If the Heat need to leave one player exposed, it won't be Beasely. It'll be Jones or Grant.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kandi will be left unprotected before Ndudi Ebi is.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> You know your right, I also forgot that I put both Stevenson and Pachulia in, when only one could be used.
> ...


Now you have 2 Bucks:Slip and Strick. I see us leaving Santiago open.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think that the Bobcats should take Antoine Walker, Malik Rose, Alan Houston, Kerry Kittles, Jerry Stackhouse, Glen Robinson, Nick Van Exel, Antonio Davis, Jumaine Jones, Chris Anderson, and Dale Davis. 

Then in the regular draft they take Pavel Podkolzine.

PG-Nick Van Exel/Kerry Kittles
SG-Jerry Stackhouse/Alan Houston
SF-Glen Robinson/Jumaine Jones
PF-Antonie Walker/Chris Anderson/Antonio Davis
C- Pavel Podkolzine/Dale Davis/Malik Rose

Then Charlotte becomes a top team in the league plus they can ask for bribes from the teams they take the players from. I know this isnt happening but if Charlotte didnt care about how much money the team cost this could be a heck of a team. 

Can someone find out what the teams pay roll would be my estimate is 102 mil


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

Kapano won't be left unprotected.

IMO of course.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I think that the Bobcats should take Antoine Walker, Malik Rose, Alan Houston, Kerry Kittles, Jerry Stackhouse, Glen Robinson, Nick Van Exel, Antonio Davis, Jumaine Jones, Chris Anderson, and Dale Davis.
> 
> Then in the regular draft they take Pavel Podkolzine.
> ...


Even if Charlotte wanted to do this, they couldn't. The reason being, they are only allowed to go up to 28 million dollars in salary in the expansion draft. They are allowed to sign their draft picks and other players for the minimum, but other that that, they can't take on any of those big contracts unless they trade them to another team who wants that cap space in a year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if Charlotte wanted to do this, they couldn't. The reason being, they are only allowed to go up to 28 million dollars in salary in the expansion draft. They are allowed to sign their draft picks and other players for the minimum, but other that that, they can't take on any of those big contracts unless they trade them to another team who wants that cap space in a year.


thanks for clearing that up, imo then I would just take Antoine Walker, and Jerry Stackhouse, then get some cheap role players and then draft Shaun Livingston.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks for clearing that up, imo then I would just take Antoine Walker, and Jerry Stackhouse, then get some cheap role players and then draft Shaun Livingston.


I would literally hate to watch the Bobcats if they took Walker, thats not the way to begin a new franchise. Stackhouse I can bear but not Walker, unless we traded him right away for a young player. And right now I don't see the Bobcats taking Livingston, because if the draft goes accordingly we should get troy bell, juan dixon, and maybe dickau or cook. leaving us with 3 young players with good potential. Unless Bernie wants he can leave a spot open and take Lvingston. But I believe if they stay at 4th, they should take Deng, Iggy, or Biedrins


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> Kapano won't be left unprotected.
> 
> IMO of course.


It's already been let out that he is unprotected, along with Ollie and Newble.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if Charlotte wanted to do this, they couldn't. The reason being, they are only allowed to go up to 28 million dollars in salary in the expansion draft. They are allowed to sign their draft picks and other players for the minimum, but other that that, they can't take on any of those big contracts unless they trade them to another team who wants that cap space in a year.


Actually they can exceed the cap if they choose. It's a soft cap and even if they exceed it they will have the million dollar and mid level exceptions like every other team.

They will try to stay right around that 29 million dollar # though.


----------

